# Coffee / water ratios



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Looking for a little advice....

I'm running a gaggia classic with a eureka mignon and my rule of thumb is to put 16-17g beans in and aim for a 2:1 ratio so get a circa 34g shot out in 25-35 secs. Not that it really matters but most of the time this is for a flat white.

Is a 2:1 weight ratio what most folk here aim for or have people found they prefer something else?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That is generally accepted as the starting / most common ratio. However let your own judgement /taste be your guide.

This can depend on bean type and roast level. If you prefer a slightly heavier mouth feel / thicker try a 1.6 ratio.

Longer / thinner moth feel 1to 2.5 1to 3. Experiment to find what you prefer, nothing is cast in stone, the end result should be what you like/ prefer NOT A FIXED SET OF RULES


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I only drink flat whites but when I use a new bean I do taste it as an espresso, this lets me know if the 2:1 ratio in 30 odd seconds is ok, as stated above some beans need a longer or shorter extraction. It is all about the taste.


----------



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks, that does make sense. Guess this really boils down to preference then, rather than one ratio tending to be more likely to be right than another for a given drink. Think I'll experiment a bit more rather than feel I should aim for 2:1 all the time.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

A 2:1 ratio is a good place to start (or as good a place as any) - and then vary bit by bit until you get a shot you like....

I would suggest a bit more consistency (ie 16 or 17 rather than "somewhere between") in dose..

16-17g = roughly 5% variation?

eg

16g into >34g

vs

17g into

Could be a fair bit different.....


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

This is well worth reading through at least twice, bookmarking, and then following the advice given, should be made compulsory reading to anyone starting out.....

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D22879&share_tid=22879&share_fid=6813&share_type=t


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

I currently pulling 20in 30out in 30 secs with rave chatswood & love it...

i too too only drink milk drinks...

when I get a new bean I usually pull a 1.5, 2.0 & 2.5 brew ratio shot in 30 secs each (having to adjust the grind) & make a drink with them & taste... I choose the one I like the best & stick with that ratio & then from there tweak it with time (via grind).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hindsight said:


> Thanks, that does make sense. Guess this really boils down to preference then, rather than one ratio tending to be more likely to be right than another for a given drink. Think I'll experiment a bit more rather than feel I should aim for 2:1 all the time.


Hit the nail on the head.

It's all about preference

https://home.lamarzoccousa.com/brew-ratios-around-world/

1:2 is a ball parl starting point as it should get you near a decent extraction all things being equal.

Note if we expressing a ratio of coffee to water then it should be 1:2.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hindsight said:


> Thanks, that does make sense. Guess this really boils down to preference then, rather than one ratio tending to be more likely to be right than another for a given drink. Think I'll experiment a bit more rather than feel I should aim for 2:1 all the time.


I've posted it before but 




 helped me greatly in understanding dialling a bean in to different ratios.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Hmm on that video he locks the amount of grinds but changes the yield and time. What i have read here if you want to play with ratios you need to lock the amount of grinds and time, change the yield by adjusting grind settings. So which one is right :s

Note i havent watched more than 4mins of that video tho. If he does change the grind later on sorry in advance. I am about to depart and need to turn the phone off for now







)


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

First time I've seen this video and it's really helpful.

Thanks for posting


----------

